# Squirrel Dog Pups are doing well



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

All:

Here is a picture of the litter of NKC and UKC registered feist pups we have available. They are doing just fine. If anyone would like more information, just ask. I also made a post in the Classifieds section. Thanks for lookin'

-Marc


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)




----------

